
Something is seriously wrong with our understanding of the cosmos - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2209547-something-is-seriously-wrong-with-our-understanding-of-the-cosmos/
======
pgnas
What is it like to have so much money and market share that you can do
whatever you want , including take away the ONE single thing that made your
platform?

We went to YouTube because the networks have little to nothing of interest,
they cannot keep up with technology and we don't care what they have to say...
YouTube is born, it takes off and now you want to get rid of the people who
bring traffic to you in hopes they will watch .. CNN?

Youtube, your plan is not going to work, we don't want cable... Been there,
done that.. it is dead.

~~~
anigbrowl
You seem confused about which thread you're posting in. This one is about
space science.

